# Tanganyika Cichlids in their natural habitat 3rd edition



## noki

Tanganyika Cichlids in their Natural Habitat 3rd edition - Ad Konings... 400 pages

Supposed to out in February 2015... if it is like the 2nd edition with more fish, and the 4th Malawi edition, should be a great book.


----------



## DrgRcr

If it is anything like the others, it will be well worth the price tag and will more than likely fly off the shelves! I'll be eagerly awaiting it's release.


----------



## DJRansome

:dancing: Oh can't wait. Long overdue update.


----------



## leftguitar

I would LOVE to get a book with more info on this species.


----------



## noki

I'm hoping that Konings has finally done the best he could to cover all the coasts of the lake. Doesn't sound easy at all with the political and logistical problems around the lake.

Seems like an end to an era in a way. Even if someone else could try to follow up his books with new photography and discoveries, the lake environment will be changed by humans, fish will go extinct, habitats will be altered. Specialized print books like this probably will no longer be viable...


----------



## Razzo

Had an older version which I loaned out and forgot to whom and has been lost for a few years. New edition will be w great excuse to replace it


----------



## NLaferriere

I can't find any info regarding this book. Would love to pick up a copy! 
3rd edition you say? Was there a 2nd Edition? Don't remember ever seeing one.

Nick


----------



## noki

NLaferriere said:


> I can't find any info regarding this book. Would love to pick up a copy!
> 3rd edition you say? Was there a 2nd Edition? Don't remember ever seeing one.
> 
> Nick


The January issue of Cichlid News has an ad saying that the book is coming out. It says "3rd edition".

Actually you are quite correct. Not clear what is the "2nd" edition. There is an earlier book, but it was called "Tanganyika Secrets". There is a Tropheus version, but that shouldn't count.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy

I got the 4th edition of Konings' Malawi book for Christmas, and I have to say, it might be the first reference book I ever read from cover to cover.


----------



## DJRansome

I have 3rd and 4th edition of Malawi and they are falling apart.


----------



## NLaferriere

noki said:


> The January issue of Cichlid News has an ad saying that the book is coming out. It says "3rd edition".
> Actually you are quite correct. Not clear what is the "2nd" edition. There is an earlier book, but it was called "Tanganyika Secrets". There is a Tropheus version, but that shouldn't count.


Well I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for it! Would love to get my hands on that book!


----------



## noki

Not sure when this will actually be for sale in the US, but here is the cover.


----------



## NLaferriere

Can't wait!!


----------



## bwestgsx06

did any of you guys preorder? I did!!!


----------



## DJRansome

Me too


----------



## Deeda

Has anyone received the new book yet?


----------



## noki

Sounds like they had problems with the cost of printing. But you can now buy the book from Cichlid Press.

This is what the website says....
"Please note: This is a Print-On-Demand book which means that it is printed on non-glossy paper.
The photos in the book do not have the brilliance found in previous Cichlid Press books.
No other versions are planned."

Bummer


----------



## Deeda

That is why I asked, I am used to glossy paper and wanted to see if anyone was disappointed with the new book photos!


----------



## e-cichlid

noki said:


> Sounds like they had problems with the cost of printing. But you can now buy the book from Cichlid Press.
> 
> This is what the website says....
> "Please note: This is a Print-On-Demand book which means that it is printed on non-glossy paper.
> The photos in the book do not have the brilliance found in previous Cichlid Press books.
> No other versions are planned."
> 
> Bummer


That's such a downer, I was looking forward to this book, but now I'll probably skip this edition.


----------



## noki

Deeda said:


> That is why I asked, I am used to glossy paper and wanted to see if anyone was disappointed with the new book photos!


Well, I've seen the book. The book is full of great info, but people will be immediately disappointed with the photos, compared to the other Konings books and Cichlid News. The book is essential and you will want the book, there is no other books to compete with, but the pictures are not as expected.


----------



## Deeda

Thanks Noki, just what I wanted to hear. Guess I'll put my order in soon.


----------



## noki

It is sad that they had to downgrade the print quality to such a degree. Wish there were a digital edition that would give the pictures the justice they deserve.


----------



## DJRansome

I got the book today and I was quite pleased with the photos, but only because I was warned and was expecting the worst! I can wait to read!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

So are the photos/matte paper any reason to pass on this book? My wife actually asked me what I want for my birthday, lol, and thought this book would be perfect. I have the Malawi 4th edition. Great reference.


----------



## noki

Iggy Newcastle said:


> So are the photos/matte paper any reason to pass on this book? My wife actually asked me what I want for my birthday, lol, and thought this book would be perfect. I have the Malawi 4th edition. Great reference.


It's a very, very good reference book. The pics are useful. If you expect the same as the Malawi book, you will feel ripped off. The printing is odd, high res pics printed like newsprint style. Some pics work better than others, but subtle colours and lines don't come out very good at all, many dark pics are pretty bad. It's like a poor compression of a high res pic issue more than the actual paper that is disappointing.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Thanks for the info. Wonder why the pictures took a backseat, and the price remained similar. I certainly wouldn't be getting it for the photos, but always nice to have high quality ones. I've seen the book for sale at shows, but it's always wrapped so I could never check it out.


----------



## Deeda

I did end up getting the book and as noted in above posts, the photos aren't comparable to previous editions but I can live with them. Overall, the reference material works for my uses.

This book is considered self published and Ad Konings decided to keep the price low enough for most aquarists to purchase as the cost of high quality photos would have increased the book price much, much higher.


----------



## DJRansome

Still a must have.


----------



## punman

I have the Back to Nature Guide to Tanganyika Cichlids 2nd edition copyright 2005 Cichlid Press and it is of the quality of the Malawi books. Only 192 pages though and smaller dimensions. I am glad I have it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Glossy Edition coming in May of 2019.....


----------



## DJRansome

:dancing:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

So it's actually the 4th Edition, which is now on par with the Malawi glossy photo pages.

https://www.cichlidae.com/review.php?id=62


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Just ordered it-

https://www.cichlidae.com/review.php?id=62


----------

